# Sculpt Pruning Medium Bushes



## PatsGoTheDist92 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi all,

Wondering what to charge for each of these two bushes closest to the door.

Looking for cost difference:

1) Cost to lightly spiral sculpt each bush

2) Cost to spiral sculpt each bush to the trunk



Thanks All!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread: "Pricing, Estimating and Success".

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

